# Campground Recommendation Needed



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Planning a trip to ACE Adventure Resort in Minden, WV this summer, and was looking to make a stop on the way down from Northern Kentucky and possibly on the way back. Just trying to see a few different campgrounds along the way on our 10 day adventure.

So I spotted a couple different campgrounds and wanted to see if anyone else had some recommendations they want to pass on or give feedback on the two I have spotted thus far. 
Have stayed at a few KY State Parks on the way, Carter Caves, and Natural Bridge SP. 
The only two requirements that we have are electric - 30 amp, and somewhere to swim, as this trip will be over the summer and we have young children to entertain during the day.

1) Babcock State Park
2) Beech Fork State Park

Thanks for any suggestions or feedback !


----------

